# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > طلبات الزبونات >  مطلوب فستان وملابس مخمل

## مخمليه دلع

بغيت فستان مخمل ضروري قياس ميديوم او سمول

وملابس وقمصان وملابس داخليه كلهم مخمل

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

مساعدة 
لمحبين المحاشي 
فديتكم وين اقدر احصل مكينة آلة عين جمل رقمها... 
الشارقة-دبي-ابوظبي-راس الخيمة 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه 
دلكة سودانيه 
عرض منتجاتكم 
دريول عربي جامعي من نوع خاص مواليد السعوديه 
عروض للخياطه

----------


## مخمليه دلع

وينكن يالعضوات

----------


## مخمليه دلع

Up
Up
Up
Up

----------


## مخمليه دلع

للرفع 
للرفع
للرفع

----------


## مخمليه دلع

وينكن وياليت اللي عندها اطرش الصور وأي رساله بدون صور بطنش

----------


## مخمليه دلع

Up
Up
Up

----------


## مخمليه دلع

Up
Up
Up
Up
Up
Up

----------


## مخمليه دلع

للرررررررررررفع

----------


## مخمليه دلع

Up
Up
Up
Up
Up

----------


## مخمليه دلع

Up
Up
Up
Up

----------


## مخمليه دلع

Up
Up
Up

----------


## ورده*جـوريه

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=933459

الغالية شوفي هاللينك .. و براعيج في السعر ان شاء الله ... 

الفستان الاول

----------


## مخمليه دلع

للرررررررررررفع

----------


## rosebaris

موفقه

----------


## ~< فناكيش >~

للرفع

----------


## مخمليه دلع

Up
Up

----------


## بنت نت

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=43070

شفت صوره في توقيعها اظني فستان مخمل ^^

----------


## بنت نت

وهذي بعدي 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=30944

----------


## مخمليه دلع

Up
Up

----------


## مخمليه دلع

Up
Up
Up
Up
Up

----------


## مخمليه دلع

قمصان مخمل

بناطلين وتنانير مخمل

اندر وير مخمل

ضروووووووووري

----------


## مخمليه دلع

Up
Up
Up
Up
Up

----------


## مخمليه دلع

Up
Up
Up
Up
Up
Up
Up
Up

----------


## مخمليه دلع

Up
Up
Up
Up
Up

----------


## مخمليه دلع

للررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مخمليه دلع

للرررررررررررفع

----------


## مخمليه دلع

للررررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## شامسية وأفتخر

مرحبا اختي

راسليني ع الخاص لو بعدج ماحصلتي

----------


## مخمليه دلع

للرررررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مخمليه دلع

للرررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مخمليه دلع

للرررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مخمليه دلع

للرررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مخمليه دلع

للرررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مخمليه دلع

للرررررررررررررفع

----------


## مخمليه دلع

للررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مخمليه دلع

للرررررررررفع

----------


## مخمليه دلع

للرررررررفع

----------


## مخمليه دلع

للررررررررررررفع

----------


## مخمليه دلع

للرررررررفع

----------


## مخمليه دلع

للرررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مخمليه دلع

للرررررررررررررفع

----------


## مخمليه دلع

فستان مخمل قمصان مخمل.
ملابس داخليه مخمل

----------


## مخمليه دلع

للررررررفع

----------


## مخمليه دلع

مطلوب ضروري

ملابس داخليه مخمل
قمصان نوم مخمل
بديهات مخمل
بناطلين مخمل

----------


## مخمليه دلع

للرررررررررررفع

----------


## مخمليه دلع

للررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مخمليه دلع

للررررررررررررفع

----------


## مخمليه دلع

> مطلوب ضروري
> 
> ملابس داخليه مخمل
> قمصان نوم مخمل
> بديهات مخمل
> بناطلين مخمل


ياليت اللي عندها اتجهز الصور وأطرش مابا اي وحده تقول عندي وعندي ومن أقولها طرشي الصور تسوي طاف

----------


## مخمليه دلع

للررررررررررررررفع.

----------


## مخمليه دلع

Up
Up
Up
Up
Up

----------


## مخمليه دلع

Up
Up
Up
Up
Up

----------


## مخمليه دلع

للررررررررفع

----------


## مخمليه دلع

للررررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مخمليه دلع

للررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مخمليه دلع

للررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مخمليه دلع

مطلوب بجايم مخمل. وملابس داخليه مخمل. وقمصان نوم مخمل

ضروري

----------


## مخمليه دلع

للرررررررررررررفع

----------


## مخمليه دلع

للرررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## الأحلام الملونة

شوفي توقيعي 4 جلبيات مخمل

----------


## مخمليه دلع

للررررررفع

----------


## مخمليه دلع

للررررررررفع

----------


## مخمليه دلع

للررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مخمليه دلع

بغيت ملابس تايقر مخمل. والمقاس سمول ميديوم

----------


## مخمليه دلع

> بغيت ملابس تايقر مخمل. والمقاس سمول ميديوم


للرررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مخمليه دلع

مطلوب ضروري

ملابس داخليه مخمل
قمصان نوم مخمل
بديهات مخمل
بناطلين مخمل

----------


## مخمليه دلع

بغيت اندر وير مخمل
قمصان مخمل
?نجري مخمل
فساتين مخمل

اللي عندها ياليت اطرش الصور مع المقاسات والسعر
اي رساله مافيها الصور بطنشهم

----------


## مخمليه دلع

بغيت اندر وير مخمل
قمصان مخمل
لانجري مخمل
فساتين مخمل

اللي عندها ياليت اطرش الصور مع المقاسات والسعر
اي رساله مافيها الصور بطنشهم

----------


## مخمليه دلع

للررررررفع

----------


## مخمليه دلع

للررررررررررفع

----------


## مخمليه دلع

للرررررررررفع

----------


## مخمليه دلع

بغيت اندر وير مخمل
قمصان مخمل
لانجري مخمل
فساتين مخمل

اللي عندها ياليت اطرش الصور مع المقاسات والسعر
اي رساله مافيها الصور بطنشهم

----------


## مخمليه دلع

بغيت اندر وير مخمل
قمصان مخمل
لانجري مخمل
فساتين مخمل

اللي عندها ياليت اطرش الصور مع المقاسات والسعر
اي رساله مافيها الصور بطنشهم وما بسامح اي وحده
اطرش رساله بدون صور وتوعدني بطرش الصور و? تطرش وتضيع وقتي

----------


## مخمليه دلع

للرررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مخمليه دلع

للرررررررررررفع

----------


## مخمليه دلع

للرررررررفع

----------


## مخمليه دلع

للررررررررررررفع

----------


## مخمليه دلع

قمصان نوم مخمل

فساتين مخمل

بديات مخمل

اندر وير مخمل
بناطلين مخمل
تنانير مخمل

اللي عنده من اللي ذكرته اطرش الصور عالخاص

ضروري جداً

----------


## مخمليه دلع

> قمصان نوم مخمل
> 
> فساتين مخمل
> 
> بديات مخمل
> 
> اندر وير مخمل
> بناطلين مخمل
> تنانير مخمل
> ...


دخيلكم اباه ضروري اترياكم

----------


## مخمليه دلع

للرررررررررررفع

----------


## مخمليه دلع

للرررررررررررفع

----------


## مخمليه دلع

للرررررررررررررفع

----------


## مخمليه دلع

للرررررررررررفع

----------


## مخمليه دلع

ابغي اندر وير مخمل 
وبناطلين مخمل 
وتنانير مخمل
وقمصان مخمل
وبديهات مخمل

----------


## مخمليه دلع

> ابغي اندر وير مخمل 
> وبناطلين مخمل 
> وتنانير مخمل
> وقمصان مخمل
> وبديهات مخمل


للرررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مخمليه دلع

للررررررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مخمليه دلع

للررررررررفع

----------


## مخمليه دلع

للررررررررررررفع

----------


## مخمليه دلع

للررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مخمليه دلع

للررررررررررفع

----------


## نوفه الحلوة

مراحب اختي عندي جلبيات مخمل للبيت تواصلو معاي على الواتساب أعطيكم الصور وكل المعلومات 0561090772

----------


## أم مريــوم

انا عندي حبيبتي بس مب مخمل

----------

